# James Dobson



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Just showed up in the advertisement bar on the left of the screen.

Allow me hurl and then silently to wish that he is attacked by spiders who carry him off to their cave where he is forced to eat a meal with gay people, then talk to children without hitting them, and then finally has his life juices sucked out by the Head Spider.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

PM an admin.

-Angela


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

laughup


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Okay this thread is so gonna die, but that made me snort. Careful of violating the "no making chfriend bust out laughing at work when her boss is walking by" rule.


----------



## jenners26 (Mar 16, 2008)

That's hilarious...I so needed that today!


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

James Dobson = uke


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

He probably showed up in Google ads and nobody has control over what shows up on those things.

As far as Dobson goes, I disagree with you guys. I think he has some great advice and examples of what he has done. He doesn't enforce spanking...parents get to choose and if that is what they take away from his books that is their choice.

As much as Mothering wouldn't print it or any MDC'er want to believe Dr. Sears has even said something of the sort (I'm paraphrasing) "If you are an AP'er and going to spank your children it's probably not going to hurt the relationship but it may not help it either." If that isn't sitting on the fence or even passively saying it's okay than I dont' know what is.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

"It is not necessary to beat the child into submission; a little bit of pain goes a long way for a young child. However, the spanking should be of sufficient magnitude to cause the child to cry genuinely." -James Dobson


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Breeder* 
James Dobson = uke

moar liek







amirite

We have a bookstore around here that has shelves outside and an honor system box. All the books are 10 cents each. The proceeds go to NPR. All very awesome.

There is a big trashcan right next to the bookshelves.

I really enjoy going there on a Saturday, picking up all the Dobson and Ezzo, putting my change in the box, then proceeding directly to the trashcan.

The look on people's faces is priceless. Hey, I bought them. I can do whatever I want with them. Sometimes I dump coffee on them before I close the trash can too.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
As far as Dobson goes, I disagree with you guys. I think he has some great advice and examples of what he has done. He doesn't enforce spanking...parents get to choose and if that is what they take away from his books that is their choice.


Are you even talking about the same person??

My parents







to Dobson and Focus on the Family

I was raised based 100% on his books. Seriously. My mom thinks he is a parenting Guru and never questioned any of the garbage in his books. He is HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

To the OP























I wanna be there to see it all go down!!!!


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Bug* 
moar liek







amirite

We have a bookstore around here that has shelves outside and an honor system box. All the books are 10 cents each. The proceeds go to NPR. All very awesome.

There is a big trashcan right next to the bookshelves.

I really enjoy going there on a Saturday, picking up all the Dobson and Ezzo, putting my change in the box, then proceeding directly to the trashcan.

The look on people's faces is priceless. Hey, I bought them. I can do whatever I want with them. Sometimes I dump coffee on them before I close the trash can too.









good for you!!


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

I am talking about the same guy and as a matter of fact I was able to give a belt whipping







acquantiance a recommendation out of one of his books for a child getting off to school in the morning. She couldn't get her 7yo to dress himself or do anything else and Dobson recommended some sort of timeline chart with 10 min. increments. Very little of his books ever say anything about spanking and a lot of his writing is about understanding childrens actions, etc. Just like other things..."take what you need and leave the rest"


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

James Dobsen = EEEWWWW







:

As my friend would say about their compound "The Halls of the Narrow Minded."

I use live not far from that place. Everytime I drove by the hair on the back of neck would stand up. Creepy.


----------



## Roar (May 30, 2006)

In response to 9/11: "Question: Has God withdrawn His protective hand from the US?"
James Dobson responds: "Christians have made arguments on both sides of this question. I certainly believe that God is displeased with America for its pride and arrogance, for killing 40 million unborn babies, for the universality of profanity and for other forms of immorality. However, rather than trying to forge a direct cause-and-effect relationship between the terrorist attacks and America's abandonment of biblical principles, which I think is wrong, we need to accept the truth that this nation will suffer in many ways for departing from the principles of righteousness. "The wages of sin is death," as it says in Romans 6, both for individuals and for entire cultures. "
- Focus on the Family website

And, don't forget...Highlights from Dobson's "Dare to Discipline" and "The Strong-Willed Child"

"[P]ain is a marvelous purifier... There is a muscle, lying snugly against the base of the neck ... When firmly squeezed, it sends little messengers to the brain saying, 'This hurts; avoid recurrence at all costs.'"

"I suggest [spanking with] a switch (a small, flexible twig from a tree) or a paddle&#8230; if it doesn't hurt it doesn't motivate."


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah, not to mention all of his "domineering father = right and godly; passive mother = future homosexual child" BS. Some of his writings on sex and gender theory make me want to scream. Couple that with the advocation of corporal punishment ... ugggggh. Ugh.


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

This person explains Mr. Dobson's approach to strong-willed children, helpless infants and sleepy dogs better than I can:

http://www.geocities.com/cddugan/DobsonsDog.html

Stop the Rod on "The New Dare to Discipline"
http://www.stoptherod.net/dobson.html

All Hail the Head Spider!


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
James Dobsen = EEEWWWW







:

As my friend would say about their compound "The Halls of the Narrow Minded."

I use live not far from that place. Everytime I drove by the hair on the back of neck would stand up. Creepy.


We've been invited to play there a few times. I hear it's a great play area but you couldn't pay me to take my child to that place. What can I say, I'm traumatized (also raised on that...stuff) and I'd rather pay to go someone else than to even appear to support that sort of whacked out establishment.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

This really is starting to sound like an attack on Christian belief with is against UA. As far as the 9/11 statement goes, what does that have to do with this topic?

You guys are not discouraging spanking or giving any gentle discipline advice. You are simply attacking a person.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
This really is starting to sound like an attack on Christian belief with is against UA. As far as the 9/11 statement goes, what does that have to do with this topic?

You guys are not discouraging spanking or giving any gentle discipline advice. You are simply attacking a person.

Um, no. I am a Christian. The guy advocates abusing children and is a flaming bigot. He's about as Christian as I am a Martian.

If that's your brand of Christianity, I am really, really, really sorry for you.

I for one am not remotely interested in advice from a guy who recommends WHIPPING A FIFTEEN MONTH OLD BABY.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
This really is starting to sound like an attack on Christian belief with is against UA. As far as the 9/11 statement goes, what does that have to do with this topic?

You guys are not discouraging spanking or giving any gentle discipline advice. You are simply attacking a person.

So the Christian belief is to advocate beating children?

I am ex-catholic,now Agnostic. But my Parents were/are (My Dad is died in October) devout Catholic. Never did they lay a hand on us kids!

So no I am not attacking Christians beliefs eventhough I am no longer Christian. I am attacking the beating of children whether Christian, Jewish, Muslim or Atheist!


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktbug* 
Yeah, not to mention all of his "domineering father = right and godly; passive mother = future homosexual child" BS. Some of his writings on sex and gender theory make me want to scream. Couple that with the advocation of corporal punishment ... ugggggh. Ugh.

This is only one of the posts that is attacking Christianity. Christianity is a big blanket...so don't be sorry for me. I like his advice but don't use the parts I don't like (corporal punishment)...just like other books.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
This is only one of the posts that is attacking Christianity. Christianity is a big blanket...so don't be sorry for me. I like his advice but don't use the parts I don't like (corporal punishment)...just like other books.

That post doesn't attack Christianity, it attacks bigotry, prejudice and domestic violence.

Fortunately, Christianity espouses none of these things


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
This really is starting to sound like an attack on Christian belief with is against UA. As far as the 9/11 statement goes, what does that have to do with this topic?

You guys are not discouraging spanking or giving any gentle discipline advice. You are simply attacking a person.

A Person who has published many books about how to systematically abuse children.

Dobson is a complete nutjob and I don't think that most Christians share his views about 9/11. I do not see how posting that was an attack on Christianity. Just because he claims to be a Christian?

Really, you are not going to find very many Dobson sympathizers here.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

No, this person is paraphrasing Dobson's thoughts. And a strong Christian father is the head of the house which equals godly because just as Christ is the covering over the church the man is of the house. I'm sure Dobson doesn't say a passive mother is going to raise a gay person.

I'm also referring to the 9/11 statement which I happen to agree that God may just take his hand off the U.S. if not already for the reasons stated by Dobson. Don't you see, this thread isn't just about refuting spanking, it's attacking someones belief when they didn't even come here and post. And even he did, they still shouldn't be attacked. An ad was simply in the sidebar because that is how MDC makes money on this site and a thought popped in to some persons mind to attack this guy? Come on!


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
This is only one of the posts that is attacking Christianity. Christianity is a big blanket...so don't be sorry for me. I like his advice but don't use the parts I don't like (corporal punishment)...just like other books.

How in the WORLD is that an attack on Christianity?????

I am w/threebeans on this one...I feel sorry for you if you think this guy represents Christians. In fact, I think implying that Dobson is a Christian is the only Anti-Christian things that has been said!


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

Like I said Dr. Sears isn't innocent in the whole spanking deal. I just don't think there should be this attack on someone, author or not. That isn't what MDC is about...Maybe if someone asks about him you can say you don't agree with his view of punishment but to call him names and puke on him, etc isn't very Christian-like for those of you who are Christian mamas or even very loving for those who are just loving mamas. That isn't teaching our children a very gentle life.


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
This is only one of the posts that is attacking Christianity. Christianity is a big blanket...so don't be sorry for me. I like his advice but don't use the parts I don't like (corporal punishment)...just like other books.

Excuse me, I'm not sorry for you at all. Where did I mention Christianity?
IMO James Dobson is one of the most un-Christian people I could name.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
No, this person is paraphrasing Dobson's thoughts. And a strong Christian father is the head of the house which equals godly because just as Christ is the covering over the church the man is of the house. I'm sure Dobson doesn't say a passive mother is going to raise a gay person.

I'm also referring to the 9/11 statement which I happen to agree that God may just take his hand off the U.S. if not already for the reasons stated by Dobson. Don't you see, this thread isn't just about refuting spanking, it's attacking someones belief when they didn't even come here and post. And even he did, they still shouldn't be attacked. An ad was simply in the sidebar because that is how MDC makes money on this site and a thought popped in to some persons mind to attack this guy? Come on!


We discuss these types of things all the time here. (Dobson, Ezzo, the Pearls)

YOU are the one taking this thread to an inappropriate place. Your brand of Christianity is not the only one, and quite frankly is the brand that makes me want to







because I just don't believe that way.

The things that you are talking about are sexist and inappropriate for this board. We are discussing discipline techniques on a discipline forum and you are turning it into a religious debate.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Um, do you read here often? Dobson is probably on the top ten of evil parenting gurus when they're discussed.

He's even more scary than the Pearls. At the Pearls are so completely off their rocker that the average person reads their stuff and thinks, "holy crap, I don't think so."

Dobson couches his damaging and preposterous parenting advice with just enough psychology that it's believable if you aren't willing to read between the lines and see what it's really saying. He's a disgrace to parenting and a disgrace to Christianity.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
YOU are the one taking this thread to an inappropriate place. Your brand of Christianity is not the only one, and quite frankly is the brand that makes me want to







because I just don't believe that way.


I agree with this. That particular 'brand' of Christianity is not what Christianity or Jesus was all about. To keep this on the topic of Gentle Discpline despite PP's attempts to siderail, the Jesus I teach my children about is kind and gentle, not punitive and vindictive.


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
No, this person is paraphrasing Dobson's thoughts. And a strong Christian father is the head of the house which equals godly because just as Christ is the covering over the church the man is of the house. I'm sure Dobson doesn't say a passive mother is going to raise a gay person.










Oh, I see.

I want you to remember that your interpretation of Christianity is not shared by all your Christian brethren. Please, please remember that. Christianity is indeed a big blanket, and many squares on that quilt do not subscribe at all to the idea that a strong father as the head of the house is the Christian way to raise a family. It's exclusionist, elitist, and naive to think that's the way God wants a family to be "run".

The man has entire CHAPTERS in Dare to Discipline and Bringing up Boys that describe his belief that a boy child in the hands of a passive, overindulgent mother who doesn't spank him is more likely to wind up gay.

I'm out of this one, much too loaded.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
Like I said Dr. Sears isn't innocent in the whole spanking deal. I just don't think there should be this attack on someone, author or not. That isn't what MDC is about...Maybe if someone asks about him you can say you don't agree with his view of punishment but to call him names and puke on him, etc isn't very Christian-like for those of you who are Christian mamas or even very loving for those who are just loving mamas. That isn't teaching our children a very gentle life.

DR Sears does NOT advocate for Child Abuse or Spanking!!

Dr Dobson DOES advocate for Child abuse

We can talk about whomever (public figures) we like...even if you don't like it.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
I agree with this. That particular 'brand' of Christianity is not what Christianity or Jesus was all about. To keep this on the topic of Gentle Discpline despite PP's attempts to siderail, the Jesus I teach my children about is kind and gentle, not punitive and vindictive.

Thats how my Christian Parents raised us. Kind and gentle.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktbug* 








Oh, I see.

I want you to remember that your interpretation of Christianity is not shared by all your Christian brethren. Please, please remember that. Christianity is indeed a big blanket, and many squares on that quilt do not subscribe at all to the idea that a strong father as the head of the house is the Christian way to raise a family. It's exclusionist, elitist, and naive to think that's the way God wants a family to be "run".

The man has entire CHAPTERS in Dare to Discipline and Bringing up Boys that describe his belief that a boy child in the hands of a passive, overindulgent mother who doesn't spank him is more likely to wind up gay.

I'm out of this one, much too loaded.


Not to mention the $$ profit from all the books Dobsen makes off of advocating the beating of children etc.







:


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

And once again, he comes not to bring peace, but division.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

No, I haven't been on this board much at all and I didn't realize people here was so accusatory. I didn't turn this into a religous debate read the posts prior to mine. And I didn't bring up homosexuality in the first place, read pp once again.

Anyways, I'm leaving now, the gentle discipline mother that I am. And I won't come back.







And remember, the Bible doesn't tell anyone how to parent. It simply says "raise your child up in the way he should go"....In the way he should go. It's individual for each child so don't assume what the Lord would ever do, you are not so holy.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Good GRIEF!


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh and as far as 'individual for each child' I'd say it's pretty darn universal that no child deserves to have his ears pinches, the trapezius muscle pinched, to be whipped, mocked, and otherwise abused in the way Dobson recommends again and again and again in ALL of his books, (yes, I have read them).

All children...individually, ahem.....deserve to be free of anyone touting a Dobson approach to childrearing.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
All children...individually, ahem.....deserve to be free of anyone touting a Dobson approach to childrearing.









ohhhh I should make that into a plaque or something!!


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

We now return to your regularly scheduled programming....


----------



## jenners26 (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow. Some of his "parenting advice" makes me feel sick to my stomach.


----------



## heartmama (Nov 27, 2001)

I think this thread has gone off topic and become too personal. There are numerous existing threads you can search in this forum which discuss why Mothering does not include Dobson in our recommended reading lists. You may also start another thread about Dobson, however it needs to remain within the UA.

Peace,

Heartmama


----------

